# Got a 4x Scope... lots of L/R misses now



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, I may have just figured out my problem. I may have also learned to not buy cheaper stuff just to have it. I just went out and shot again and realized that the lens is distorting to target face a little. I can see the white of the 5 spot distort all the way to the bottom left of the blue outer rings. Is this due to the cheap lens i got with the scope or is this just what i have to get used to when it comes to shooting scopes with lenses?


----------



## young gunner (Dec 14, 2011)

That sounds like an issue with the lense the sight picture should be as clear as no lens just magnified


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Are you sure you have the right aperture? You may need a stronger one to clear your lens up. Also the smaller the aperture hole the darker the image will be. Aperture hole has to match with sight housing in order to be consistently accurate. If sight housing has to much play in aperature hole you will be unable to center correctly and that is where the left and rights come from.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What power lens did you have before?


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

ive never had a powered lens. And i do not have a clarifier yet either. i didnt know that they went hand in hand.... kinda thought they were for people who's eyes didnt cooperate very well anymore lol


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not unusual for an archer to have problems when they first start using a magnified scope or increase the lens power. They are seeing more movement and tend to react to it. There actually is no more movement, and sometimes less, but they can see it. 

It's not easy to trust the float and run your shot, but it's what you have to do to be accurate. 

Also, left - right movement can be from a weak anchor, bow hand tension or poor alignment. Then when you compound that with being able to see the float better, it just makes it worse.

Get close to the target and gradually work back. Take your time, stay relaxed & trust the float. 

Allen


----------



## Ta2guru13 (Dec 16, 2011)

i believe and will use everything you suggested, but at the same time left and right movement wasn't my issue. I could see the target clearly. My movement didnt seem any better or worse. The target face was distorting in my sight picture. The white 5 rings were moving left and down. The outer 4 rings seemed to be staying in place. Just what is directly in the center of the scope was distorting. I assumed I had gotten a bad lens but Lancaster told me all the rest seemed to be fine and it was a clarifier that was needed?! For now its just living on the wall in the box it came in.


----------

